# Beretta 92fs vs CZ 75



## Kincaid

I'm going to buy a 9mm, and am closing in on the decision, but I wanted to ask about these two. I held the Beretta 92fs, and the grip/balance felt great. I was reading up on the most-used and popular 9mm, and I kept reading great reviews on the CZ 75. I know nothing about this gun, however, so wanted to get some opinions here. Does anyone have strong feelings one way or another about these two guns? 

Also, as I was looking at online stores to read the specs for these guns, I saw the version offered for the CZ was a CZ-USA 75. I'm not certain if this is relevant, but if it's a port of a foreign model, it could be extremely relevant. The reproduction might or might not be of comparable quality.


----------



## clockworkjon

I went through this same debate a few months ago but it was between the 92fs and CZ 85 Combat. I ended up getting something entirely different, but I would have leaned more towards the Beretta. The only thing I didn't like about the CZ is the slide releave lever was too far away and I had to change my grip to engage it. I have large hands and long fingers and still had trouble. From all my research they are both great guns. Go with what fits you best. There's a guy on here with EIGHT Beretta 92's of various configurations. He will no doubt chime in soon!

Good luck!


----------



## Shipwreck

clockworkjon said:


> There's a guy on here with EIGHT Beretta 92's of various configurations. He will no doubt chime in soon!
> 
> Good luck!


That would be me...

Ya know, I have bought and sold a ton of guns. I've owned over 50 handguns since I got my first in 1993. I have owned something form just about every manufacturer EXCEPT Sig and CZ. I have rented Sigs and CZs before, and also shot some that belonged to other people. They are just two brands that never interested me...

I personally prefer Berettas. I knew NOTHING on how to strip the frame. but there are some videos online that show you part by part - and now I can do it and replace parts very easily - and I have NO gunsmith skills. They are SO easy to service, and with the replacement of a $6 hammer spring, you can take over 3lbs off the DA trigger weight...

I do currently have 8, and have found my preference to this platform even over 1911s. I sold an Ed Brown 1911 recently, and I only have 1 custom 1911 now. I love the Beretta 92 platform.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Kincaid said:


> . . . so wanted to get some opinions here. Does anyone have strong feelings one way or another about these two guns?


I've never even held or fired a CZ. But, have read all the good reviews, of course.

Unlike the Beretta guru, Mr. Shipwreck, I have only one Beretta. A FS 92 Centurion (the compact barrel, with full-size grip frame). 
It has factory installed Trijicon tritium sights which still glow. I bought it new in 1992. And I'll keep until I die. 
It's never been a carry gun for me. I've never had problems with it. I have two mags, both loaded with Rem. 147 grain Golden Saber. 
Currently, it's my night stand backup to my Mossberg 500 12 gauge eight-shot. 
Every few months I run a few mags of practice ammo through the 92, and clean and lube it. It's a pleasure to shoot.

You can decide if that is a "strong recommendation" or not. I think it is, but YMMV. :smt1099

My carry guns are a S&W .38 Spl. J-frame 642 Centennial (aluminum frame, enclosed hammer)
and a Sig Sauer P290 Special Edition. Their new "pocket" 9mm. These are whole different story.


----------



## cougartex

I have never shot the CZ-75, but the Beretta 92FS is the most accurate handgun I have ever shot.


----------



## Couch Potato

I bought my Beretta M9A1 because I hit where I aim far more consistently than any other gun I tried, and I tried more than forty different guns to make that determination.


----------



## ronmail65

I'd like to get one of these also.

I have shot both, but own neither. They both have great track records and excellent reviews. I've seen videos of the CZ field strip, but not the Beretta. The CZ looks very easy -- can't speak to the Beretta, but it sounds very easy based on other posts. Personally, I felt the CZ was a better fit for my hand - but that's just personal preference. I don't think you can go wrong with either. You need to handle and shoot both before making a final decision.

I was also considering the Sig 226 and the Browning High Power. Two more great 9mms. But they're kind of pricey.

Lastly, to answer your question of CZ versus CZ-USA, I think it's all the same when you're talking about domestic dealers and their products. But ask a dealer to be sure.


----------



## Kincaid

Shipwreck said:


> I personally prefer Berettas. I knew NOTHING on how to strip the frame. but there are some videos online that show you part by part - and now I can do it and replace parts very easily - and I have NO gunsmith skills. They are SO easy to service, and with the replacement of a $6 hammer spring, you can take over 3lbs off the DA trigger weight...
> 
> I do currently have 8, and have found my preference to this platform even over 1911s. I sold an Ed Brown 1911 recently, and I only have 1 custom 1911 now. I love the Beretta 92 platform.


I did end up picking up a Beretta 92fs, and with a little reading on improving my aim, was able to group shots much closer than I had with other guns. I ran a few hundreds rounds through it, and no misfeeds. The feel of the 92fs is perfect for my hand.

What hammer spring do you recommend getting for this model? I know nothing about replacing springs. My knowledge is limited to what I've learned over the last six months, which only includes shooting basics, some very limited technical knowledge, and disassembling/cleaning of the guns I own.


----------



## kagbalete

*cz 75b vs beretta 92fs*

have owned both, while the beretta is a fine pistol, it is no match in terms of durability when compared to the cz 75b. it is more ergonomic though. reliability and accuracy wise, they are about the same....


----------



## Shipwreck

Get a D hammer spring. They are like $6 at Brownells. It is probably the biggest selling beretta part at Brownells. They are out of stock, but that happens all the time. You can still orderr them. I have three on backorder right now there


----------

